# Direct camera effects in OBS



## LeandroDR (Oct 2, 2020)

Are there any plugins or tools to add effects like gaussian blur directly in OBS Studio?


----------



## RichieTee (Oct 2, 2020)

StreamFX has you covered.
See if it works for you.





						StreamFX (for OBS® Studio)
					

StreamFX is a plugin to libOBS (OBS® Studio) that adds new sources, filters and transitions to give you the ability to drastically improve your stream and recording setup past what was possible in OBS® Studio until now. Whether it is blurring out...




					obsproject.com


----------

